# Any thoughts



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Has anyone had a cyst removed from their spinal cord?

I have a 6.5mm one at L5. Seeing a neuro surgeon in the next few days.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

My brother did about 6-7 years ago -- all is well. He MAY have a bit of scar tissue, but he is walking/moving fine.
I don't remember the details of the size/location though. I will try to find out if you want...

ETA: It was 8 years ago, and it was at T7. He doesn't remember the size of it though, but it was causing issues for him to walk at the time -- he's fine now from that.


----------



## theloveofmylife (Jan 5, 2021)

Plenty of good thoughts, for you. Prayers too.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

you may need an mri, to make sure the cyst does not connect up to the spinal fluid

if there is no connection, it is a piece of cake operation.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

MRI was done on Monday. I have an appointment with my neurosurgeon this coming Monday. My wife dropped off the CD with the MRI images and X-rays on Tuesday. The orthopedic office didn’t send the referral until my neurosurgeon’s office called and asked where it was. They finally got it late Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Well we have a game plan. They will be installing this in my lower back. More damage then I thought. Surgery is on the 8th and I finally have pain meds.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Best of luck AB -- the surgery they do on backs now is something like magic.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for that. My surgeon did my neck 5 years ago, woke up without any pain. He is the best in the area.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

They had a cancellation. My surgery is in the morning at 7am. 

The people here are great. Love you all. Will let you know how it went.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Best of luck! Prayers coming your way!


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Good morning.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Good luck !!!!! I hope it all turns out well for you 🙏


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Bless you, Sir.


I had spinal fusion ~37 years ago (L4-L5) and was able to complete a military career.
They removed bone from my hip and inserted it into the space between the vertibrae segments.
This then fused into a solid mass.

I consider myself very lucky. 
Nothing is worse than a back that is painful and does not work.

Yours is more interesting.

What is your age?

Modern medicine is amazing!

Best of luck and wishes.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

So far so good. Been up out of bed already. Beside the soreness from surgery, I felt like I had more strength then I have had for months.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Awesome AB -- see, MAGIC!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

ABHale said:


> So far so good. Been up out of bed already. Beside the soreness from surgery, I felt like I had more strength then I have had for months.


Yay! I read your thread when you started it and was coming back in to see how you were going. Glad to hear the surgery went well


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Bless you, Sir.
> 
> 
> I had spinal fusion ~37 years ago (L4-L5) and was able to complete a military career.
> ...


They did my neck 5 years ago.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

AB, just checking in to see how you are doing?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Doing good. Neurosurgeon on Tuesday to see how things are progressing. I am also backing off the pain meds.

have been resting and sleeping off and on through the day.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Recovery going great, no pain. I get a sore if I over do the walking. Doctor visit was today, 4 more weeks of no bending or lifting.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

My new hardware. Wish I know better when I was younger. The neurosurgeon pointed out divots in my vertebrae caused by all the heavy lifting I have done. All the damage.

To everyone here, take care of your back.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

ABHale said:


> Recovery going great, no pain. I get a sore if I over do the walking. Doctor visit was today, 4 more weeks of no bending or lifting.


Great news -- amazing what they can do surgically these days!


----------

